# History of the Covenanters on DVD



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 10, 2006)

History of the Covenanters

This looks real interesting. I am trying to find out if it is distributed here in America.








I found a review of it on Stephen Steeles blog. Down near the bottom of the page if you go and look at it.

[Edited on 1-11-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## cupotea (Jan 11, 2006)

> I found a review of it on Stephen Steeles Down near the bottom of the page if you go and look at it.



I went to the blog and saw something about the opening of a Covenanter's college. Was that part of the DVD? But the most important thing was that Edward (Ted) Donnolly is the College Principal. And that is wonderful! I heard him first at sermonaudio.com. But then attended a Banner of Truth conference last year and heard him in person. A great, great man of God and magnificent speaker. Heck, I'd attend that college just because he's there!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> 
> 
> > I found a review of it on Stephen Steeles Down near the bottom of the page if you go and look at it.
> ...



The reference to the "new college" that appears in the DVD relates to the grand opening of a new building to replace the old Cameron House which had to be vacated last year as the location for the Reformed Theological College, originally founded in Belfast in 1854. The new Knockbracken campus was opened in October 2005. I have fond memories of visiting and staying Cameron House during an RP International Synod.

Ted Donnelly has been Principal at RTC for some time. I respect him greatly. I got a book recently with a good forward written by him: _Old Light on New Worship_ by John Price. 

The DVD also contains an interview with Sinclair Horne, President of the Scottish Reformation Society. He wrote a book called _Torchbearers of the Truth_ about the Scottish Covenanters which is great. He was kind enough to take our group on a three-day tour of Covenanter memorials throughout Scotland and served us an excellent tour guide. 

I look forward to seeing the DVD. Thanks for the tip, Randy!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 24, 2006)

I learned recently that 500 copies of this DVD have been produced in American format. The US version is 1 hour 30 minutes long.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 27, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohHHZHs3rAw]Video sample[/ame]


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 27, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Video sample


 
Thanks for this Andrew.


----------



## ADKing (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a copy of the DVD. It is quite well done. For some reason, I found that even the "American" version still only plays on _some_ American DVD players. Anyway, I enjoyed the DVD very much. I really gives you a feel for the history of the Covenanters and also the modern RPCI. Plus, there are some beautiful samples of psalm singing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 27, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Thanks for this Andrew.



You're welcome, Jeff! Just fyi, there are other clips from the video available on YouTube as well. It's good stuff.


----------

